# .   ?

## znakboy

.   ?

----------


## bigmozes

?  
        ? ֳ        . ! 

 "" -     BolgenOS?

----------


## znakboy

> ?  
>         ? ֳ        . ! 
> 
>  "" -     BolgenOS?

  ?

----------


## bigmozes

> ?

  ?

----------


## erazer

?

----------


## kit

,   : Windows Vds/Vps

----------


## znakboy

windows xp  ...
         ().
        ?   50  .        ...

----------


## erazer

> windows xp  ...
>          ().
>         ?   50  .        ...

    -.

----------


## znakboy

100    )

----------


## erazer

> 100    )

   1gb.ua

----------

